# GridVis V7.4 Querverweise



## PN/DP (17 September 2020)

Moin,

weiß jemand wie man in Janitza GridVis V7.4 in einem Projekt alle Verwendungsstellen eines Messgerätes finden kann?
Alternativ: Wenn ich ein Gerät lösche, wie findet man die dann verwaisten Verwendungsstellen?

Hintergrund:
Bei ein paar Messgeräten wurden die historischen Messwerte fehlerhaft ausgelesen. Ein Messgerät erneut komplett auslesen geht (anscheinend) nur über das Anlegen eines neuen Messgerätes. Danach müssen alle Verwendungsstellen des alten Gerätes auf das neue Gerät angepasst werden, und danach kann das alte Gerät aus dem Projekt gelöscht werden. Kennt jemand eine bessere Vorgehensweise?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (7 Oktober 2020)

Es gibt keine Querverweisfunktion. Man muß selber wissen, wo die Werte der Messstellen verwendet werden. 

Die fehlerhaft ausgelesenen Werte wurden korrigiert durch
- Löschen der Werte in der Datenbank
- manuelles "Reset LastSync Date"
So wurden die im Gerät gespeicherten historischen Werte erneut in die vorhandene Messstelle eingelesen. Dadurch war keine Anpassung der Verwendungsstellen nötig. 

Harald


----------

